# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  نحوه راه اندازی WebCam

## ara_prg

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان

من نیاز دارم که در یک برنامه مانند استفاده Yahoo massenger از webcam از وب کم استفاده کنم. تا دو نفر در حین مکالمه بتوانند تصویر همدیگر ار هم ببینند. ممنون می شوم اگر کسی اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارد ما را هم در جریان قرار دهد. 


با تشکر از همه دوستان

----------


## دنیای دلفی

از ترکیب کردن کامپوننتهای ImageEn و DelphiX می توانید این مورد را ایجاد کنید .

----------


## Developer Programmer

در گوگل کامپوننت JEDI رو سرچ کنید (کاملا رایگان)
اگر هم خودتون بخواین برنامه اش رو بنویسین از MSDN  کمک بگیرین ... ساده است و راحت

خوش باشین

----------

